
Running Kubernetes Example on CoreOS, Part 1 - iandebeer

======
iandebeer
I have installed Kubernetes on CoreOS under VirtualBox Vagrant. I notice that
the each of the cluster nodes use 100% CPU and the journalctl shows the same
message being repeated: "Couldn't read file: /tmp/proxy_config : open
/tmp/proxy_config: no such file or directory". This seems to be related to the
kubernetes-proxy.service. When I stop the service the CPU usage goes to normal
and the logging stops. I read somewhere that the proxy is required on the
minions not the master, but I lack understanding of the overall architecture
to really know what this means. I guess, my question is: is the proxy required
to tun Kubernetes on CoreOS and if so, is there some configuration that must
happen to make this problem go away? Regards Ian

